# Josh Smith is available, maybe Kevin Love also?



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/20975/hawks-next-move-wolves-feeling-love

Outside of Blake Griffin (and occasionally Eric Gordon) this team is crap. Baron either doesn't care or just got too old to make a difference. And Kaman looks like he's regressing behind another good PF... again.

So with Josh Smith possibly being available, I think the clips could only get better by offering Baron and a 1st rounder.

Apparently there's a rumor that Kevin Love might be available as well (after getting benched), maybe something like Kaman + Minnesota's 1st for Love & filler could work out?

Either way, the clips need some major changes if they've got any hope of making the playoffs.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I've already lost hope for the playoffs. Baron is playing LIKE A GRADE A BUM. Kaman is a screw up. only positives are Bledsoe stepping in, and of course Blake.
I'm not so ehhh for the Josh Smith trade. but I'll take Love for Kaman + Aminu.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> I've already lost hope for the playoffs. Baron is playing LIKE A GRADE A BUM. Kaman is a screw up. only positives are Bledsoe stepping in, and of course Blake.
> I'm not so ehhh for the Josh Smith trade. but I'll take Love for Kaman + Aminu.


Yep, i don't think they'll make the playoffs either, but at least we could be competitive if we could swap out one of our two "best" players who are actually doing the worst (Baron & Kaman)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe a contender will take a flier on Baron come deadline time, but you rag on your players and why they're no good for you, what makes you think that makes them tradeable?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Where did you read Josh Smith is available?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not available but people are speculating that he'll be the odd man out after spending money on JJ and Al Horford. I agree with it but it's not like they're listening to offers. If he actually read the article it said the same thing, that come trade deadline they might see 3 steps down the road and realize they should get rid of him for something.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Where did you read Josh Smith is available?


Updated the original post with the link, it seems like a reasonable scenario considering the contracts they're committed to & the fact that they listened to offers in the summer.

He may not get moved at all, but I'm just trying to keep things interesting for clippers fans.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Maybe a contender will take a flier on Baron come deadline time, but you rag on your players and why they're no good for you, what makes you think that makes them tradeable?


Baron is only good when he's motivated, he really needs a change of scenery. It won't get better here on the clippers, but somewhere else with a better coach he can improve his game.

Kaman is much better when he's the only real post player and doesn't feel like he can defer to anyone else. When Brand left, he upped his game, but now with Griffin, he's back to being a passive #2. In Minnesota (for Love), he'd be back in that situation, where Beasley needs help with defense & rebounds.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

We need a scorer. I don't think Josh Smith is the answer.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

joser said:


> We need a scorer. I don't think Josh Smith is the answer.


Baron & Kaman both shooting in the low 30% range while attempting 27+ per game is what's killing us. Smith is much more careful and often ends up with a dunk or some other high FG% shot. 

Also, less shots for Smith means more shots for Griffin & Gordon, who are both capable of being high FG% shooters that could easily move up into the 20+ ppg range.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The thing is plays aren't run for Josh Smith, he's an updated Shawn Marion, so who's going to get him those shots if Baron is gone?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Dre™;6397567 said:


> The thing is plays aren't run for Josh Smith, he's an updated Shawn Marion, so who's going to get him those shots if Baron is gone?


You're missing the point, Baron isn't the star of this team. Our offense needs to go thru 2 guys, Gordon & Griffin. Simply taking Baron out of the game and putting Gordon, Bledsoe, Foye or anyone in the playmaking position will be a net gain. He's out already with a "sore knee", last year it was a "sore ass". He doesn't want to be here and will continue to tank it until he's traded, this won't be the first time it's happened.

Here's our team assists over the 1st four games:

Game 1: *19 assists* Baron: 8 pts (3/11), 3 ast
Game 2: *17 assists* Baron: 16 pts (5/13), 8 ast
Game 3: *17 assists* Baron: 7 pts (3/10), 6 ast
Game 4: *26 assists* _NO BARON, Gordon: 23 pts (10/17), 11 ast_

In game 4, Gordon was the primary ballhandler and the team moved the ball much better overall. It's not that he's a superskilled PG, he can pass well enough, so can Kaman & Griffin. The idea is that by letting the team pass around the ball instead of Baron dishing it at the last second during one of his failed drives, the Clips can be more efficient offensively and won't need a PG to handle the ball for 22 seconds per possession.

Is Smith a perfect fit? Nope (Deng & Iguodala seem like better fits), but he's a quality defender and is athletic enough to run and move the ball with Gordon & Griffin.

At this point, I think it's worth a shot, Baron wants to go & the clippers need to try something before the season is completely lost in November!


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

Eric Bledsoe!!!!!!What did I say a bigger Brandon Jennings...his speed is incredible was blowing by Russell with ease
Just give Baron away for an Expiring and let Bledsoe/Gordon run show with Foye a capable back up


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Im not high on Kaman. I think he's a little too slow and clumsy around the rim, and Baron Davis? Well that guy needs to come off the bench for sure. I wouldn't be opposed to trading Kaman for anyone at this point. Let DeAndre Jordan and Eric Bledsoe start. I wish we still had Camby.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

So word is that teams are making offers to Minnesota for Kevin Love. I think he'd be a good fit with the rest of the clippers and certainly cannot do worse than Kaman. And who knows, maybe Kaman will play better in his native habitat.

How about something like:

Kaman + Minnesota's 1st for Love + Brewer

We'd immediately move Love back to his natural position at center, and Brewer could try his hand at being a respectable SF. At the very least, he'd provide some defense on the wing.


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

wont work....Love to small to play Center,hed get punished..and that pick is gold..Only trade it for a SUPER STAR


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Game said:


> wont work....Love to small to play Center,hed get punished..and that pick is gold..Only trade it for a SUPER STAR


At least he's capable of playing in the post and being effective. He may get punished by some of the stronger centers, but he'll do very well against most guys. He's also young and can grow with the rest of the team.

As for the pick, it's only a 10th pick or worse. That's why we've hung onto it for so long, Minnesota has picked above 10 for quite a few years in a row. I'd even consider tossing in a 2nd rounder, possibly a 1st, Love has legit talent.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I doubt Love is still on the trading block if he even was before. The Wolves have made some pretty stupid moves the last year and a half, but to trade love would be absolutely moronic. They already got rid of big Al, so there is no reason they should give away one of their only good post player. That bastard Love is making me look like a fool in my fantasy league. I wish I took him instead of Al Jefferson.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I doubt Love is still on the trading block if he even was before. The Wolves have made some pretty stupid moves the last year and a half, but to trade love would be absolutely moronic. They already got rid of big Al, so there is no reason they should give away one of their only good post player. That bastard Love is making me look like a fool in my fantasy league. I wish I took him instead of Al Jefferson.


Kurt Rambis has been benching Love for no good reason, regardless of his great play. At the very least, things are not happy there. I would be surprised to see both guys still on the team by the end of the season.

Of course, if Minnesota's management has any brains at all (which they don't seem to), they would fire Rambis for this nonsense.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

You rate Kaman the same way you rate K. Perkins in Boston. Kaman comes to work, plays hard , runs the floor. Defends, rebounds and tries hard. Very few big men give the effort he does. He gets hurt because he is willing to take the punishment. Notice Jordan makes fancy right hand dunks and blocks....but, no boards ?? Kaman will get those boards every night !

Forget Brand. Kaman played best when he had Cassell or any real PG. Baron just waits to make the big 4th quarter shots. Hogging the ball and shooting them out of games then blames everyone but, himself. Ever notice how when he gets hurt, the ball moves better ? Posters above me already made that point. 

You have Bledsoe and Gordon at guards
Aminu and Griffin at forwards. 
Kaman and Jordan as centers. Build around that.

I would give Baron away for free if that's what it took. It would be addition by subtraction. Maybe you could con the Knicks to take him for Curry's deal. They throw un Felton( a real PG) and Clips throw in fat Gomes LOL ? Too much sense ?

Josh isn't moving anywhere. He has a trade kicker. Who ever gets him has to pay him $16 million a year !


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

leidout said:


> Kurt Rambis has been benching Love for no good reason, regardless of his great play. At the very least, things are not happy there. I would be surprised to see both guys still on the team by the end of the season.
> 
> Of course, if Minnesota's management has any brains at all (which they don't seem to), they would fire Rambis for this nonsense.


Well coaches and players clash all the time. I just don't see them trading Love, and even if they do, they will definitely want something good in return. Lets say they do trade him; it probably won't be to the Clippers, and if they were to trade Love to the Clippers, I'm sure they would want 1 or more of our young players rather than Kaman.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> Well coaches and players clash all the time. I just don't see them trading Love, and even if they do, they will definitely want something good in return. Lets say they do trade him; it probably won't be to the Clippers, and if they were to trade Love to the Clippers, I'm sure they would want 1 or more of our young players rather than Kaman.


Minnesota has inquired about Kaman before, so it's possible they may still be interested. If they traded away Love (which I agree would be absolutely stupid to do, but it's possible), they would have pretty much no one with any post game at all. With that said, it seems likely that they would trade Love for another post guy. Kaman + 1st rounder + anyone not named Griffin/Gordon/Bledsoe seems like it's giving up quite a bit.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

leidout said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/20975/hawks-next-move-wolves-feeling-love
> 
> Outside of Blake Griffin (and occasionally Eric Gordon) this team is crap. Baron either doesn't care or just got too old to make a difference. And Kaman looks like he's regressing behind another good PF... again.
> 
> ...


We do need to make some changes, and the spot we have to address first is the small forward position.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not seeing how either of these are supposed to help the Clippers. Smith is a pure power forward who is a liability at any other position, and there's no way he's starting over Griffin.

Love is a rebounding role player who doesn't play defense and can't play the center position effectively on a contender. There isn't a place for either of these guys on this Clippers team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm not seeing how either of these are supposed to help the Clippers. Smith is a pure power forward who is a liability at any other position, and there's no way he's starting over Griffin.
> 
> Love is a rebounding role player who doesn't play defense and can't play the center position effectively on a contender. There isn't a place for either of these guys on this Clippers team.


Uh... what? Josh Smith plays SF. He occasionally fills in at PF, but 90% of the time he's a SF, which is where he'd be on the clippers.

And calling Love a role player? He's putting up 21 pts and 15.6 rebounds a game! He also a 7 footer that shoots 3 pointers pretty well and 88% free throws!

I really don't think you've seen either of these guys play basketball. But either way, it doesn't matter now, it was just rumors that they were available, not anymore. 

Iguodala is the guy the clippers should be aiming for.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

leidout said:


> So word is that teams are making offers to Minnesota for Kevin Love. I think he'd be a good fit with the rest of the clippers and certainly cannot do worse than Kaman. And who knows, maybe Kaman will play better in his native habitat.
> 
> How about something like:
> 
> ...


This would be a good fit for us, but as for Minny why would they entertain this? Are they not happy with the guy?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Bledsoe12 said:


> This would be a good fit for us, but as for Minny why would they entertain this? Are they not happy with the guy?


Back when I started this thread, Rambis was benching Love for no good reason early into the season and there were rumblings that Love was very unhappy there. It seems like things have gotten better since then, so trading for Love is unlikely at this point.

Then again, Minnesota has made some dumbass trades before and totally mismanaged KG throughout his career. So it's not completely out of the question that Love could be had for the right price.

A 3-man rotation of Griffin-Love-Jordan would be ridiculous though.


----------

